# حساب ال Head لل Booster Pump



## ثروت313 (6 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم .

كل عام و انتم بألف خير ...

سؤال صغير و على السريع . هههههه عند حساب طول مساورة المياه الخارجة من مضخة الضغط المستخدمة على السطح , 
هل يتم حساب طول الماسوره افقيا و شاقوليا ؟ ام فقط شاقوليا يعني رأسيا ؟ و لماذا ؟

تحياتي :56:


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (7 نوفمبر 2011)

*نعم يتم احتساب الماسورة الافقية والراسية لان كل منها توجد بها فواقد*


----------



## ثروت313 (7 نوفمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك أخي الكريم و اشكرك للرد على الموضوع و على ما قدمت ..

تقبل تحياتي .


----------



## حماده محمد سامى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

اغلب الاجهزه الصحيحه تعمل ما بين 20 الى 60 psi
بفرض ان اقل ضغط مطلوب لابعد وحده عند المخرج هو 20psi 
فيكون الضغط المضخه الbooster pump = 20 psi + friction losses in pipe 
ممكن تاخد ال friction loss = 4/100 * length of pipe from pump to last fixture unit in building 
و نضربه فى معامل امان 1.2 عشان الاكواع الناتج بالمتر 
نضربه * 3.28 للتحويل الى قدم * 0.433 للتحويل الى psi

lمثال بعد الماسوره حوالى 60 متر 
pressure for pump = 20 + (1.2*60*4/100*3.28*0.433)= 24 psi


----------



## محمدغزالى (10 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور جدا يامهندس حماده على الافاده


----------



## ثروت313 (19 نوفمبر 2011)

حماده محمد سامى قال:


> اغلب الاجهزه الصحيحه تعمل ما بين 20 الى 60 psi
> بفرض ان اقل ضغط مطلوب لابعد وحده عند المخرج هو 20psi
> فيكون الضغط المضخه الbooster pump = 20 psi + friction losses in pipe
> ممكن تاخد ال friction loss = 4/100 * length of pipe from pump to last fixture unit in building
> ...




تسلم ايدك يا مهندس حماده , كل الشكر و التقدير لاهتمامك و لتعبك معانا جواب كافي و وافي جدا 

تحياتي


----------



## batrawy75 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال للأخوة الكرام
إذا أردنا تركيب طلمبة بوستر لضخ المياه لنقطة مطلوب وصول الضغط لها بمقدار 6 بار مثلاً
وإذا كان ضغط المياه قبل البوستر 2 بار
فهل معني ذلك أننا نريد طلمبة تعطي ضغط 4 بار فقط كي يجمع علي الـ 2 بار ويعطي مجموع 6 بار
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fayek9 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

يتم حساب الرأسية و الأفقية 
الرأسية بها static head + friction losses
والأفقية بها friction losses فقط وتعتمد على طول الماسورة و القطر و كمية المياه​


----------



## fayek9 (16 ديسمبر 2011)

الى المهندس حمادة محمد سامى السلام عليكم فى المعادلة
*booster pump = 20 psi + friction losses in pipe*
booster pump = 20 psi (residual pressure) + friction losses in pipe - static head (1bar/10m
لان الأرتفاع الرأسى له مفاقيد و يجب طرحها من هيد الطلمبة


----------



## honhon (4 أكتوبر 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## شريف عبد الله (23 أكتوبر 2013)

*فرق ضغط*



batrawy75 قال:


> سؤال للأخوة الكرام
> إذا أردنا تركيب طلمبة بوستر لضخ المياه لنقطة مطلوب وصول الضغط لها بمقدار 6 بار مثلاً
> وإذا كان ضغط المياه قبل البوستر 2 بار
> فهل معني ذلك أننا نريد طلمبة تعطي ضغط 4 بار فقط كي يجمع علي الـ 2 بار ويعطي مجموع 6 بار
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أخي العزيز
ما تضيفه الطلمبة هو فرق الضغط بين الطرد و السحب
حيث القيمة الرأسية المأخوذة من منحني الطلمبة هي فرق الهيد Head أو فرق الضغط
في حالة المنحني الرأسي بال Head لا يوضح كثافة السائل لأن الضغوط ستختلف تبعاً للسائل المستخدم
أما حالة المنحني الرأسي بال Pressure فلا بد من أن يوضح لك كثافة السائل المستخدم
بالتالي : 
Pump Difrential Head or Pressure ( From Curve ) = P [SUB]discharge[/SUB] - P [SUB]sction

[/SUB]بالتالي لا بد من زيادة ضغط الطرد للطلمبة عن 6 بار للتعويض عن مفاقيد خط الطرد الي نقطة التسليم


----------

